# Routing auf dem Routerrechner



## melmager (15. September 2020)

Eigendlich dachte ich das ich Routing verstanden habe. Hat sich rausgestellt : NÖ  

ich bekomme kein funktionierendes Routing hin und ich habe einige Varianten durch 

also der Rechner der zwei Netze verbinden soll hat:
Eth0 hat 192.168.1.10\24 das Netz hat das Gateway 192.168.1.200 sprich der Router der zugang zum Internet hat
Eth1 hat 192.168.2.10\24 - next Router 192.168.2.201

Default Gateway ist der 192.168.1.200
der andre soll fallback werden - das lassen wir mal aussen vor.
Im Moment würde mir reichen das jeweils von dem einen netz das andre erreichbar ist.

bekomme ich nicht hin   

forwarding ist an und vom router aus kann ich jedes netz erreichen und bei den gateways ist auch mein router eingetragen als route
z.b beim 192.168.1.200 habe ich als route drin: netz 192.168.2.0\24 route to  192.168.1.10


----------



## Zvoni (16. September 2020)

Hilft das hier?
Klingt sehr nach dem "Problem" was ich hatte.
https://www.tutorials.de/threads/rechner-als-gateway-zum-internet-router.408789/


----------



## zerix (16. September 2020)

melmager hat gesagt.:


> Eigendlich dachte ich das ich Routing verstanden habe. Hat sich rausgestellt : NÖ
> 
> ich bekomme kein funktionierendes Routing hin und ich habe einige Varianten durch
> 
> ...



Wissen denn die Rechner aus beiden Netzen, wie sie das jeweilige Netz erreichen, also in beide Richtungen?
Hast du mal geschaut was tcpdump/Wireshark sagt? 

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## melmager (16. September 2020)

ich glaube ich springe aus dem kellerfenster oder stürze mich von der teppichkante runter 

A) netzwerkarte hatte probleme - mein switch hatte so 30% bad packets
also raus damit und auf einer netzwerkkarte 2 ip adressen drauf

danach nur ping möglich sonst nix

b) Firewall hat auch datenverkehr geblockt

jetzt muss ich mal kucken wie man die einstellt - abschalten wie im moment ist ja auch keine lösung


```
# ip route
default via 192.168.1.100 dev vlan0
192.168.1.0/24 dev eth0 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.1.160
192.168.1.0/24 dev vlan0 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.1.165
192.168.5.0/24 dev eth0 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.5.160
192.168.5.0/24 dev vlan5 proto kernel scope link src 192.168.5.165
```

einstellung:

```
Ziel             │Gateway│Netzmaske│Gerät│Optionen
192.168.1.0│-              │/24             │eth0 │                              
192.168.5.0│-              │/24             │eth0 │
```

nächste schritte : firewall anpassen und dann doch noch die vlan version hochziehen

mal kucken was es da für stolpersteine gibt

nachtrag: Setup für Firewall = bleibt aus
ich habe nicht genug ahnung wie man das einstellen könnte


----------



## melmager (17. September 2020)

ich bekomme ein anfall - gestern abend gings mal -  heute geht wieder nix
nicht mal ping

ist denn die derzeitige routing einstellung richtig ?
mir fehlt irgenwie der andre gateway als angabe


```
# traceroute 192.168.1.160
traceroute to 192.168.1.160 (192.168.1.160), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets
1  192.168.178.1 (192.168.178.1)  0.766 ms  0.751 ms  1.055 ms
2  loopback1.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.telefonica.de (62.52.200.221)  9.339 ms  9.810 ms  9.802 ms
3  * * *
4  * * *
```
warum ist da die default IP der Fritzbox drin ?
trace root von extern (vpn)


----------



## melmager (17. September 2020)

müsste das routing nicht im router nicht so ausehen ?
ziel 192.168.1.0 gateway 192.168.1.160 mask /24 eth0
ziel 192.168.5.0 gateway 192.168.5.160 mask /24 eth0

ich weiss im moment gar nix mehr :-(

aus dem logbuch des routers
IGMPv3 multicast router 192.168.1.100 ignored [8 Meldungen seit 18.09.20 20:33:28]
wenn ich das verstehen würde währe toll


----------

